# Bind 9.9 chroot rc.d script for FreeBSD 10



## borov (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello.
Since Bind has been removed from the base system in FreeBSD 10 and ports/pkg version startup script does not support chroot can someone kindly wrote such script?


----------



## johnblue (Feb 5, 2014)

FWIW .. if you want to put your logfiles in with the others under var then you cannot run it a jail.


----------

